

Ask HN: Is anyone using Namecheap's hosting service? - codegeek

Namecheap is highly recommended here on HN by many for domain names. What about hosting ? They have a few hosting plans and I was wondering if anyone hosts with them ?
======
27182818284
I have stuff with them, Rackspace, and Heroku depending on the task. Usually
they get the lowest trafficked, most static websites.

I feel like their support staff could use a boost, but they're OK otherwise.

If you aren't getting a lot of traffic, I'd also recommend
[https://www.nearlyfreespeech.net/](https://www.nearlyfreespeech.net/) Which
has been nothing but wonderful to me for very low traffic sites.

------
gk1
Yes, I just recently switched to their Business Expert (or something like
that) shared hosting plan. It's been fine, except for a few nitpicks and the
fact their support staff has been sloppy at times (I social engineered my way
into a password-protected page, thanks to them). I switched over from
Lunarpages, so anything seems great by comparison.

------
matthewrussell
I founde & run the hosting division at Namecheap; happy to address any
questions from the HN community

